# My first go at Biffing - Am I doing this right??



## Steven_urwin (Dec 8, 2013)

As the subject says, I'm kinda new to Birds in Flight. But the other day, I happened to observe a pigeon making multi passes across my garden. It piqued my interest, enough to watch it for a while, only to notice it would fly to a near by tree (Close enough to warrant at 70-200 on FF (I swear I'm not the only person who judges really world distancing in mm FL's!!)) test the durability of a twig, and one decided, go about breaking on free, before flying off, I assume, to build it's nest.
I thought this was a golden opportunity, so here is the resulting picture... any feed back would be appreciated!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 8, 2013)

Post the shooting settings. 

Zooming in a little more might help, or using a TC. I like to see the feather detail, but can't on a small image, so it might be good.


----------



## Menace (Dec 9, 2013)

You have managed to isolate the bird from the back ground so well done. I'd personally prefer to use a faster shutter speed to reduce the blur on the wings - Exif data would be very useful.


----------

